# River Etiquette: takeout cluster__k on San Juan



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

We took out at Clay Hills yesterday. When we got to the ramp, another group had the downstream spots, we pulled in above them. Within a few minutes, they were done and gone. Are we now the assholes for occupying the upstream spots while the downstream spots are vacant?


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Speaking of ramp etiquette.
When we were putting on at Sand Island, the group in front of us from Az had their car and Uhaul trailer parked ACROSS the ramp, for an hour, while they fully rigged their rent-a-rafts from scratch.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

First time i have ever heard of this, at least in the circles I boat with this is not a thing. 

On multi day trips I find it more useful to discuss with other trips on the river when they plan on hitting the takeout to avoid everyone using it at the same time.

Take out etiquette to me, is don't take up more room than necessary and move as quickly as you can to allow other trips to come in.


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

rtsideup said:


> We took out at Clay Hills yesterday. When we got to the ramp, another group had the downstream spots, we pulled in above them. Within a few minutes, they were done and gone. Are we now the assholes for occupying the upstream spots while the downstream spots are vacant?


Doesn't seem reasonable for you to be expected to move your boats once you've pulled in. Possibly that's what happened at our takeout - never thought about that perspective - but I kinda don't think so.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

stinginrivers said:


> Take out etiquette to me, is don't take up more room than necessary and move as quickly as you can to allow other trips to come in.


This...plus it's always appreciated when you can lend a hand to boats pulling up after you. That little gesture seems to go a long way.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Swasey beach*

We can up to Swasey's beach one June day where the ramp was full, with our group waiting in the tamis for our turn. As we were waiting, another group came by and got in the line of boats. As we were waiting I heard the last boatman yell to his Mom who was parking by, "what are you doing Mom, I told you to block the ramp with your car" Did I mention they were from Lakewood Colorado, you know who you are.


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

MontanaLaz said:


> This...plus it's always appreciated when you can lend a hand to boats pulling up after you. That little gesture seems to go a long way.


Don't recall the people there doing that, maybe with other boats ? After our guy got swept downriver, one of them did ask if he could help. By then, one of our clearer-thinking (than me) boatmen had figured out to just float 2-3 throw bags tied together down to him, and we easily hoisted him back to the ramp.


----------



## td (Apr 7, 2005)

Funny thing, the drop off at Clay Hills is pretty steep and the water is deep right off the bank, or at least it used to be. We had just pulled in there once when a raft comes floating in with a lady rowing and her middle aged husband or boyfriend yelling commands at her the whole time. It was clear they were going to miss the takeout and we asked if they wanted a rope and told them it was a steep bank. The guys reply was "No, I'm teaching her to row, she's got to learn sometime". He then proceeded to step off the front of their raft about five feet from shore like he would wade up to the bank pulling the raft. Well, it was over his head deep there and he disappeared for a minute losing his hat in the process. He was still holding the bow line when he came up and at that point we tried to hand him a rope as they were definitely on their way to missing the takeout. Instead of grabbing the rope he grabbed his hat, still yelling at the poor gal at the oars. About a half hour later he came staggering up through the tamarisk jungle below the takeout, pulling the bow line to their raft. He didn't have much to say at that point. I still feel bad for the poor lady that had to put up with him. 

Another time on the Salt we pulled into the takeout which was completely blocked by the group in front of us that had set up their kitchen tables between a couple vehicles about 5 feet from the water's edge and dead in the center of the ramp. Their vehicles were blocking the edges of the ramp and they had a whole lunch spread out on the tables. They acted pretty offended when we asked if they could eat their lunch somewhere other than the takeout ramp. That was just plain rude and I really didn't feel bad about carrying our dripping boats over their pickled asparagus and fancy cheeses.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

My impression of proper boat ramp etiquette is that the ramp is for entering and exiting the water, if you need to rig or de-rig your craft do that somewhere out of the way.

If there are multiple parties trying to use the ramp at the same time, limit your party to one lane on the ramp and get in and out as quickly as possible.


Sadly there is no common in courtesy anymore


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

Just took off at Mexican Hat this week, and when we pulled up mid-day the ramp was full top to bottom. We assessed which group was going to be next off the ramp and pulled our boats up behind their gear to wait (happened to be the two most upstream spots). Took a dip in the water, drank a beer, talked to a few folks about the trip, and when it was our turn we kept our gear piles directly in front of our boats and got out quick. We were pulling off the ramp at the same time as the group that had been in the down river spots the entire time, so it wouldn't have made sense to wait for that to open up. I think ramp etiquette is more about being efficient, respectful, and taking up as little space as possible.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Where ever there are ramps, there will be ramp etiquette issues, and opinions on ramp etiquette. Just remember, if you can't point at the asshole, you might be the asshole.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Bad manners at the Split Mountain ramp, in Dinosaur, has resulted in the "Ramp Nazi" ranger ordering and directing.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

smhoeher said:


> Bad manners at the Split Mountain ramp, in Dinosaur, has resulted in the "Ramp Nazi" ranger ordering and directing.



:roll: I was there a couple of days ago, it was busy, and the guy working the ramp was a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Big_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Personally I've had good luck politely asking people to move their stuff when they are taking up too much room. Also seems to work when you help them if it appears that they are less experienced. I try to keep my ramp time to under 3 minutes because I don't pull down the ramp until I'm ready to shove my boat off the trailer!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Helping out goes a long way. Being polite, or at least civil, goes a long way. I've actually had more good experiences at boat ramps than bad. I try to remember the good but more often it's just the bad ones that stick in my mind.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Helping out goes a long way. Being polite, or at least civil, goes a long way. I've actually had more good experiences at boat ramps than bad. I try to remember the good but more often it's just the bad ones that stick in my mind.


----------



## kb52 (Apr 19, 2008)

I think I was at Clay Hills when your buddy blew by the boat ramp (May 25?). If so, it looked like he was incompetent and couldn't manage the landing. My party was at the downstream end of the ramp, the trip right behind us landed on the upstream part of the ramp and your party had to land in the middle which opened up just before you came in (except for the mentioned dude who blew by the whole scene). It was an amusing shit show for a bit. You land on the boat ramp in the space that's available for you.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I’m sure if you ask nicely this guy will get right out of your way.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope they got that winched out of there pronto. We took out on the 21 of may and it was a total CF. Older gal blew by the ramp and I helped drag her in only to be repaid in their group cutting in and taking up most of the ramp. Some folks just seem to have a me first mind set. Probably says "does not work and play well with others" in their kindergarten files.


----------

